# Egg pipping and chirping



## angelmommy24

At what point do I worry? Last night I noticed a crack in the egg and when I put the egg to my ear I could hear the baby working on the egg this morning a diamond shape cross like mark is now on the egg and since about noon I can actually hear the baby from the egg chirping? How long do I wait before assisting?


----------



## angelmommy24

Also egg is 4 grams


----------



## roxy culver

At least 48hrs...any sooner and the blood vessels and yolk wont be absorbed. The chirping you are hearing is the baby absorbing the yolk, every big loud chirp is a lil bit of the yolk being pulled into the body. So you've got plenty of time still.


----------



## angelmommy24

Ok awesome thank you!!


----------



## angelmommy24

I was getting alittle concerned last hatch was a assist hatch- she started or he started sounding like she was working away at the egg yesterday afternoon evening do you think I should count from them or from today when I heard her chirping?


----------



## roxy culver

You count from when you saw the first pip mark...I've had some where they start chipping then take two full days to hatch and I've had others that hatched out within half an hour of me seeing the first pip mark (ninja babies).


----------



## angelmommy24

Ok thank you!!!! Stupid question I noticed also near the diamond like cross there is about an inch long crack that I circled it was there yesterday morning a few hours before the other pip marks (I circle all marks I see lol) with a sharpie) would the cracks (which had gotten bigger be considered PIP MARKS? Just so I know the timeframe? Is the egg size ok I know the other egg is 5 grams and but this one is 4grams


----------



## srtiels

4 grams is a very low weight. If thiis egg is the same size as the other eggs weigh the other eggs to to see what the average weight is. If the average weight is 5 grams, then this egg may be dehydtating and in trouble and may need to be assisted.


----------



## angelmommy24

Other 2 are 5


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> 4 grams is a very low weight. If thiis egg is the same size as the other eggs weigh the other eggs to to see what the average weight is. If the average weight is 5 grams, then this egg may be dehydtating and in trouble and may need to be assisted.


I weighed them last night 2 are 5 grams 1 egg momma layed last is 4 grams but the egg kept going between 5-4 grams but this egg is definitely 4 he's still working at the egg this morning still chirping I can hear in the egg no new pip marks


----------



## srtiels

OK....if the air cell also looks big compared to the others, you may have to assist.


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> 4 grams is a very low weight. If thiis egg is the same size as the other eggs weigh the other eggs to to see what the average weight is. If the average weight is 5 grams, then this egg may be dehydtating and in trouble and may need to be assisted.


Susanne I'm uploading pictures of the egg in just a minute


----------



## angelmommy24

Here are a few pictures I just got I didn't notice any new pips still see the star like pips and the few cracks in the egg but nothing really new still hear him chirping away & I do hear him working at it Sorry I hope these pictures help some Im using my phone


----------



## angelmommy24

Last shot of the egg


----------



## srtiels

The air cell is too large. If there are no active looking blood veins leading up to the edge of the air cell you might want to put a small hole in the top of the air cell to see inside, and if the membrane is white and dried looking, use a Q-tip or a small paint brush to wet the membrane.


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> The air cell is too large. If there are no active looking blood veins leading up to the edge of the air cell you might want to put a small hole in the top of the air cell to see inside, and if the membrane is white and dried looking, use a Q-tip or a small paint brush to wet the membrane.


Susanne when candling the egg I do see a few red veins? Is this normal? Only the one side of the egg.. so do you think the baby will have problems hatching by himself then? My husband is already prepared to hatch if needed..


----------



## angelmommy24

Also how can he put a whole in the egg big enough to wet the membrane do you have any information on this that may help him?? wetting the membrane would that help the baby get the baby out on his own?


----------



## carrielee76

Awww. poor baby. I hope he makes it! Congratz on the soon to be new arrival! Wish I had some helpful info to post on this subject  but Ill be rooting for yall


----------



## angelmommy24

Thank you me too!!


----------



## srtiels

If you are seeing a couple veins then the chick is not ready. BUT with the large air cell, which is an indication of dehydration the veins could be stuck to the inside walls of the shell, and the yolk is not going to fully retract until the blood is drawn in. A catch 22 

What I have done, *very carefully* is to use a needle and pick a hole in the top. OR is one off those pipmarks is above the solid mass in the egg then he can start there.


----------



## angelmommy24

Ok let me check


----------



## angelmommy24

Wettig the membrane what will this do what about the red veins ?


----------



## srtiels

Wetting the membrane will help by not fixing the chick in one place. it is movement and turning into a better position that helps the baby get into positions to aid it's body in contractions to draw in the blood and yolk.


----------



## angelmommy24

New pip mark and looks like maybe 2 maybe 3 tiny red veins just a small area right where baby is I think rest of egg is solid red like


----------



## angelmommy24

Doing this will baby take in the rest of the blood and yolk?


----------



## angelmommy24

He's very anxious to come out


----------



## srtiels

Keep an eye on the size of those veins, as they go down the closer to when you may have to assist out of the egg. Can you feel the chick thumping and kicking in the shell? Many times this is done when it is drawing in the yolk. The little one will most likely be dehydrated after hatch. If so, let the down dry first and then feed a drop of fluid. If you can get Coconut *water* from the grocery store this is the best thing to use for rehydration.


----------



## angelmommy24

Yes I can definetley feel the thumping and I've felt that since last night  so that's good right ? Veins are definitely not large and I will get coconut water and will keep everyone posted I have to run to the hospital my niece is havig emergencey surgery but I will be back in about 2 hours and will post on egg and maybe bay will decide to hatch on his own I'll lee everyone posted thank you!


----------



## srtiels

I too will be gone for a couple hours.

If the thumping, and chirping has gone on since last night it sounds like the little one wants out. The veins, if they are very thin looking may be collapsed veins adhered to the inside of the shell....if so the blood may already be drawn in. Looking into the top of the egg (wet the membrane first) helps because if the veins are not showing there then they may be collapsed (meaning blood no longer flowing) and the chick is ready.


----------



## angelmommy24

One more question since I've hand feed NayNay if this baby is small should I plan on hand feeding him? Or just assist feeding ? I do plan on weighing baby daily


----------



## srtiels

I would just monitor him in the nest and assist feed as needed. You might want to add just a *tiny* sprinkle of garlic powder and a little yogurt to the formula for any assist feeding for a few days. *IF* there was also any blood loss at all add a pinch of Brewers Yeast to.


----------



## angelmommy24

Ok just wanted tO post that I'm home veins appear to be almost fully gown I can barley see them as if they're gone baby is still thumping away trying to get out and chirping my husband is taking his best friend to the airport and won't be home until around 4:30 at that point he will look at the baby


----------



## srtiels

4:30 is a long time to wait. Can your husband open the top of the egg before he goes, and move the membrane way from the chicks face so that it does not smother in the shell? While doing this he can see if it is ready to come fully out of the shell. If not wrap the egg (leaving face/head visible) with tissue to restrain in the shell and check leter to see if ready (yolk absorbed)


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> I would just monitor him in the nest and assist feed as needed. You might want to add just a *tiny* sprinkle of garlic powder and a little yogurt to the formula for any assist feeding for a few days. *IF* there was also any blood loss at all add a pinch of Brewers Yeast to.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> I would just monitor him in the nest and assist feed as needed. You might want to add just a *tiny* sprinkle of garlic powder and a little yogurt to the formula for any assist feeding for a few days. *IF* there was also any blood loss at all add a pinch of Brewers Yeast to.


Susanne where do I get brewers yeast from?


----------



## srtiels

You can get Brewers yeast in powdered/granule form at a place like Whole Foods or GNC. If you find it at a pharmacy or grocery it will be in pill form, which you would have to crush up into a powder.


----------



## meaggiedear

I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting for an update!


----------



## angelmommy24

srtiels said:


> 4:30 is a long time to wait. Can your husband open the top of the egg before he goes, and move the membrane way from the chicks face so that it does not smother in the shell? While doing this he can see if it is ready to come fully out of the shell. If not wrap the egg (leaving face/head visible) with tissue to restrain in the shell and check leter to see if ready (yolk absorbed)


He's on his way about 5 minutes away I will keep everyone posted


----------



## angelmommy24

membrane is dried up


----------



## angelmommy24

sussane are you on?


----------

